# Секвестрированная грыжа при наличии маленького ребенка



## Оксанаqw (16 Июн 2018)

Добрый день! Меня зовут Оксана, 29 лет. Боли в спине беспокоят лет 7, первое мрт сделано в 2014 году, грыжа л4-л5, протрузия л5-с1. Обострения раз в год, лечения не было ввиду непонимания серьезности болезни, только снятие воспаления. В 2016 году родился ребёнок, обострения начались раз в 3 месяца, тк постоянно носила на руках ребёнка. Лечения по прежнему не было, тк кормила грудью, были только уколы диклофенака, совместимые с ГВ для снятия воспаления и постельный режим 2 дня. В январе 2018 года очередное обострение, боль в спине и начало отдавать в левую ногу. Сделала мрт в апреле 2018 года, результат и снимки прикрепляю. Грыжа л4-л5 с тенденцией к секвестрированию. Сходила к неврологу. В результате неврологического осмотра и результатов мрт предложен план лечения по окончанию грудного вскармливания. В мае 2018 очередное обострение, боль в ноге стала сильнее. Сделали ЭнМГ, данные прикрепляю. С 6 июня получаю лечение, назначения прикрепляю. По жалобам на данный момент: боль в пояснице незначительна, боль в левой ноге довольно сильная, когда ребёнок на руках (ночью приходится укачивать, вес ребёнка 12кг) без обезболивающего тяжко, сразу идут мурашки. На носках и пятках хожу без проблем (левая стопа чуточку слабее чем правая). Лёгкое онемение левой стопы периодически. Мурашки по левой стопе периодически. Неврологом предложено консервативное лечение-капельницы, уколы, таблетки (на сегодня 8 капельниц проставлено), далее блокада, и если не поможет, то консультация нейрохирурга. Но врач вселяет уверенность, что по неврологическому статусу пока операция не требуется, можно ждать. Дома, когда укачиваю ребёнка, хожу в корсете. 

Вопросы:


Боль относительно терпима, за исключением когда надо брать на руки ребёнка-в бедро сразу вонзаются ножи.  Нужна ли на данный момент операция? 
Правильно ли я понимаю, что если я в состоянии терпеть эту боль и нет нарастающей мышечной слабости в стопе, то есть вероятность что к концу года секвестр рассосётся и боль отступит? 
Лечение капельницами, уколы и таблетки почти убрали боль в пояснице, то есть эту цель достигли. Возможно ли убрать боль в ноге или это произойдёт только тогда, когда секвестр отвалится?  Тогда блокада тоже не сможет убрать эту боль?
Насколько серьезно влияет факт наличия ребёнка (что мне приходится поднимать ребёнка на руки, по ночам качать на руках) на то, что это все ухудшает и подводит меня ближе к операции? 
Как долго можно помогать себе обезболивавшим на ночь, чтобы качать ребёнка было не так больно?
Как я ещё могу себе помочь?
Кто из спб, может есть рекомендованные мануалы, остеопат, волшебники, знахари, колдуны и тд? Кто нибудь, кто любыми способами может помочь?
Прошло 2 месяца после проведения мрт. Имеет ли смысл делать опять, чтобы посмотреть что происходит с секвестром?
Эмоционально я сейчас испытываю большой страх, ребёнку после окончания грудного вскармливания никто кроме меня не нужен, укачать могу только я, спит очень беспокойно, места себе не нахожу, что этим фактом ещё больше усугубляю ситуацию и подвожу себя ближе к операции. Боли в ноге бывают в течение дня абсолютно терпимые, но вчера например легла спать и около получаса были сильнейшие боли в бедре, и никак было не уснуть от боли. 

По шкале в течение дня боли терпимые, просто приносящие дискомфорт-3-5 из 10, вчера перед сном боль 8 из 10 (единственный раз такая интенсивность была), когда беру ребёнка на руки качать ночью-боль 7 из 10. Сейчас сижу, боли в ноге нет вообще.


----------



## La murr (16 Июн 2018)

@Оксанаqw, Оксана, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Июн 2018)

Да, с "Европейским институтом здоровья" вам явно не повезло. Назначенное лечение - "чёрт-те что и с боку бантик".
Вам желательно как можно скорее попасть к грамотному врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), который проведёт правильное комплексное лечение. На Форуме консультирует высокопрофессиональный врач из Питера доктор Абель Александр Вячеславович. Обратитесь к нему за помощью. Телефон: 8-921-921-97-55


----------



## Оксанаqw (18 Июн 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, Владимир, благодарю за ответ!
По поводу лечения-из всей информации, которую успела здесь получить, консервативное лечение вроде бы и состоит из снятия воспаления нпвп, миорелаксантов, витаминного комплекса и питания корешка. Поэтому вопросов к врачу по поводу назначенного лечения не возникло. Но! Не берусь с вами спорить, конечно же. Невролога выбирала по рекомендациям от знакомых, она кмн, поэтому и доверилась ей.
По поводу рекомендации доктора Абеля А.В спасибо, обращусь к нему в ближайшее время с надеждой на помощь.


----------



## AIR (21 Июн 2018)

Оксанаqw написал(а):


> боль в левой ноге довольно сильная,


Желательно точнее обрисовать  (нарисовать ) область боли..
Грыжа таких размеров нечасто, но бывает, что создает проблемы..
Выпрямление позвоночника говорит о напряжении его мышц.. Кроме того, в описании доктора говорится о сколиозе, это говорит о мышечно-тонической асимметрии и возможном нарушении статики с перегрузкой мышц по ходу сухожильно-мышечного меридиана. ..  Поэтому неплохо бы выложить фронтальный снимок позвоночника ..


----------



## Оксанаqw (21 Июн 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Желательно точнее обрисовать  (нарисовать ) область боли..
> Грыжа таких размеров нечасто, но бывает, что создает проблемы..
> Выпрямление позвоночника говорит о напряжении его мышц.. Кроме того, в описании доктора говорится о сколиозе, это говорит о мышечно-тонической асимметрии и возможном нарушении статики с перегрузкой мышц по ходу сухожильно-мышечного меридиана. ..  Поэтому неплохо бы выложить фронтальный снимок позвоночника ..


@AIR Благодарю за отклик!
Боль могу охарактеризовать так: с января, как начало отдавать в ногу, при походке я не могу физиологично делать шаг левой ногой, ее как бы переставляю как отдельный элемент за счёт того, что в пояснице как будто блок на амплитудные движения этой ногой. Боль в бедре, где тазобедренный сустав, могу сравнить боль с тем, когда сводит ногу судорогой, вот так всегда. Только интенсивность разная, иногда просто дискомфорт (лёгкое сведение), иногда боль, как сильно свело и надо что то делать, а делать нечего, ничего это состояние не исправляет. Последний 3-4 дня появилась боль в голени, ниже колена сзади ноги, тоже могу ее сравнить с тем, словно свело ногу, но она не постоянна, в отличии от боли в бедре. Также последние пару дней есть чувствуемое онемение стопы, участок фото прилагаю. И также последние 3-4 ночи стало спать некомфортно, боль в бедре теперь присутствует при положении лёжа, чего раньше не было.
Ещё из наблюдений утром, когда встаю, хожу перекошенная, выше пояса-съезжает влево относительно ниже пояса. И встать ровно вызывает тянущую боль в бедре опять же.

Снимки я все, что были, выложила...

@AIR 
Вы предполагаете, что боль может быть не от грыжи? И если причина в сколиозе, то мануальный терапевт (а именно Абель А.В.), должен с лёгкостью помочь? Но ведь на мрт есть тенденция к секвестрированию.. и онемение и мурашки в ноге...невролог объяснила что это из за секвестра. 

Жить сейчас с последнего прострела в мае очень непросто, с маленьким ребёнком на руках и вечной болью, удовольствие от жизни приближается к нулю. Но и если нужна операция, я не могу представить как восстанавливаться, с маленьким ребёнком на руках. Поэтому и взываю о помощи, хотя бы теоретической, чтобы чётко понимать что со мной и кому довериться.


----------



## AIR (21 Июн 2018)

Оксанаqw написал(а):


> как начало отдавать в ногу, при походке я не могу физиологично делать шаг левой ногой, ее как бы переставляю как отдельный элемент за счёт того, что в пояснице как будто блок на амплитудные движения этой ногой.


Возможно укорочение пояснично-подвздошной мышцы.


Оксанаqw написал(а):


> . Боль в бедре, где тазобедренный сустав, могу сравнить боль с тем, когда сводит ногу судорогой, вот так всегда.


Возможно напрягатель широкой фасции бедра , средняя ягодичная.  Из-за нарушения статики..


Оксанаqw написал(а):


> Последний 3-4 дня появилась боль в голени, ниже колена сзади ноги, тоже могу ее сравнить с тем, словно свело ногу, но она не постоянна, в отличии от боли в бедр


Перегружаются мышцы по ходу сухожильно-мышечного меридиана из-за нарушения статики..


Оксанаqw написал(а):


> Также последние пару дней есть чувствуемое онемение стопы, участок фото прилагаю.


То же самое, смотреть стопу и голень, верхнюю и нижнюю треть..
Вывод: нужен качественный мануальный осмотр,  чтобы отдифференцировать грыжевые и мышечно-тонические проявления. .


----------



## Оксанаqw (21 Июн 2018)

@Доктор Ступин прошу Вас, прокомментируйте пожалуйста тоже. Не знаю, видели ли Вы личное сообщение, пишу ещё и здесь Вам.

@AIR большая благодарность Вам за ваше мнение!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2018)

Боль относительно терпима, за исключением когда надо брать на руки ребёнка-в бедро сразу вонзаются ножи.  Нужна ли на данный момент операция?
Неотложная не нужна. Плановая, есть показания.

Правильно ли я понимаю, что если я в состоянии терпеть эту боль и нет нарастающей мышечной слабости в стопе, то есть вероятность что к концу года секвестр рассосётся и боль отступит?
Конечно есть

Лечение капельницами, уколы и таблетки почти убрали боль в пояснице, то есть эту цель достигли. Возможно ли убрать боль в ноге или это произойдёт только тогда, когда секвестр отвалится?  Тогда блокада тоже не сможет убрать эту боль?
Может и убрать. Если болит нет, то заем блокада.

Насколько серьезно влияет факт наличия ребёнка (что мне приходится поднимать ребёнка на руки, по ночам качать на руках) на то, что это все ухудшает и подводит меня ближе к операции?
В корсете и с приседанием. Это правильно. правильно надо и после операции.

Как долго можно помогать себе обезболивавшим на ночь, чтобы качать ребёнка было не так больно?
Пока больно и пока желудок держит.

Как я ещё могу себе помочь?
Правильное поведение. Корсет. ЛФК. Стимуляция рассасывания - резорбции грыжи.

Кто из спб, может есть рекомендованные мануалы, остеопат, волшебники, знахари, колдуны и тд? Кто нибудь, кто любыми способами может помочь?
Доктор Абель

Прошло 2 месяца после проведения мрт. Имеет ли смысл делать опять, чтобы посмотреть что
Нет. Если примите решение оперироваться, контроль,


----------



## горошек (21 Июн 2018)

*Оксанаqw, *ребёнку уже минимум полтора года. Неужели нельзя как-то приспособиться укачивать его не на руках, а в кроватке, например? Тем более, учитывая ваши проблемы. Я читала на форуме как-то, мамочка писала, что у неё ребёнок в полтора года сам на 4-ый этаж поднимается, т к знает, что у мамы спинка болит.


----------



## Оксанаqw (21 Июн 2018)

@Доктор Ступин , благодарю за ответы, в целом все понятно. Только один вопрос: стимуляция рассасывания-резорбции грыжи - где можно посмотреть информацию, или может Вы подробнее расскажете. Спрашивала об этом невролога, у которой наблюдаюсь, сказала, что ничего не сделать, разве что блокада подсушивает, больше никаких вариантов стимуляции с ее слов нет.


----------



## Оксанаqw (21 Июн 2018)

@горошек , да, ребёнку полтора года на днях. Мы пришли с ним уже к тому, что днём он знает что мама на руки не берет, только в случае бытовой необходимости (помыть попу, посадить в коляску и прочее). А вот ночи сложные, как отлучили от груди, полезли последние зубы, и ребёнку кроме маминых рук от боли не помогает ничего. 1-2 раза за ночь просыпается и надо встать с ним походить 5 минуток. И эти 5 минут длятся вечность для меня. К сожалению, пока идут зубы, я не знаю как могу его не брать на руки. Пробовала конечно и в кровати качать, и муж брал - нет, все это мимо, плачет и ни в какую.


----------



## горошек (21 Июн 2018)

Ну, всё равно как-то надо уже отучать от рук, тем более в вашей ситуации. Может класть рядом с собой, может подольше укачивать, спинку погладить... Если мама, не дай Бог, сляжет с грыжей своей, то вообще без укачивания можно остаться. Себя вам тоже надо беречь, именно во имя ребёнка.


----------



## Оксанаqw (21 Июн 2018)

@горошек, все это конечно же опробовано. И спит с нами, и спинку глажу, и песенки пою. Ну вот зуб таранит десну и все тут. Себя сейчас берегу по максимуму, и конечно же очень переживаю в первую очередь из за ребёнка, как оперироваться в случае необходимости-представить не могу, потом восстановление, это только мужу увольняться с работы, чтобы я не поднимала ребёнка, но жить то на что то надо. Собственно и тему назвала «грыжа при наличии маленького ребёнка», в которой и есть вся суть моих переживаний. А ещё о втором ребёнке мечтала, но эти мысли сейчас под запретом, как жить с этой проблемой и одним ребёнком-не знаешь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2018)

Оксанаqw написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин , благодарю за ответы, в целом все понятно. Только один вопрос: стимуляция рассасывания-резорбции грыжи - где можно посмотреть информацию, или может Вы подробнее расскажете. Спрашивала об этом невролога, у которой наблюдаюсь, сказала, что ничего не сделать, разве что блокада подсушивает, больше никаких вариантов стимуляции с ее слов нет.


Сказала правильно, все что "подсушивает" грыжу, то есть уменьшает грыжу за счет устранения отека, имеет право на жизнь и активно применяется, в том числе и блокады.
А далее начинается резорбция грыжи.
Резорбция осуществляется форменными элементами крови.
Значит улучшение кровоснабжения нужно осуществить.
И тут два способа-рефлекторный и прямой.
Что в ходит в эти направления может предположить


----------



## Оксанаqw (23 Июн 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за уточнение! Сегодня сделали блокаду диспроспаном, в ближайших  планах посетить доктора Абеля АВ.


----------

